# Letterbox or full screen?



## wdw_ (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm interested in what people do in this situation.

I always choose letterbox when given the choice. I feel like I'm depriving myself of the full artistic vision when I choose full screen.


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)

In OS X you multitask...
I posted here yasterday while watching BraveHeart(just bought it) in a half-sized window in the bottom right corner...

If I misunderstood the question here, forgive me, I tend to do that...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 30, 2002)

well, I have a Cinema Display, so the answer should be quite clear


----------



## adambyte (Apr 30, 2002)

... and I have a PowerBook G4. Take a wild guess as to what I prefer, so I can see it all...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *well, I have a Cinema Display, so the answer should be quite clear  *





> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *... and I have a PowerBook G4. Take a wild guess as to what I prefer, so I can see it all...*



i hate you guys...  lol... just kidding....


----------



## ulrik (Apr 30, 2002)

You sound like Eric Cartman


----------



## adambyte (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, ulrik

"Screw you guys! I'm going home..."

On a more serious note, I too, appeciate the artistic purty of having something in widescreen format. I have noticed that sometimes, when movies are "formatted to fit your TV," that during (what are supposed to be) static shots, they sometimes make it pan accross, making it appear artificial and even sometimes jittery.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 1, 2002)

iMac LCD screen here... can't STAND letterbox. Sure, you miss a bit, but having it fill the screen looks so much better to me.


----------



## voice- (May 1, 2002)

Blue, if it fills the screen, you can't surf the net while watching DVDs...your iMac wil then be reduced to what any Wintel box could do...


----------



## nkuvu (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Blue, if it fills the screen, you can't surf the net while watching DVDs...your iMac wil then be reduced to what any Wintel box could do... *


I don't surf and watch DVDs.  I just watch DVDs when I want to watch a DVD.  And I resent the implication that because I don't do something, my computer is no better than a Wintel box...


----------



## wdw_ (May 1, 2002)

Just last night I was working on Word and watching Dogma on DVD at the same time.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 1, 2002)

always letterbox. yay artsy people. lol


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 1, 2002)

there should be another option....

"What's full screen?"

 



me? well, full letterbox! nothin but the best! can't wait for widespread HDTV so we can finally upgrade to that big 52 inch Flat HDTV!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I don't surf and watch DVDs.  I just watch DVDs when I want to watch a DVD.  And I resent the implication that because I don't do something, my computer is no better than a Wintel box...  *




Exactly. I watch a DVD when I want to watch a DVD. I see no reason to watch a movie while focusing on something else. Normally I do many things at once, but this is not one of them.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 1, 2002)

i use my xbox to play dvd's.... my pc can do it very well, but since my xbox is hooked up to my excellent sounding amp with these sweeeeeeeeeeet speakers, there's no need to play them on my pc...

plus my tv's screen is bigger


----------



## voice- (May 1, 2002)

nluvu, I was using a Wintel box to type that, it's all my grandparents have, and I was just thinking that I would never use it to watch DVDs and anything else at the same time, yet I saw both Jeanne D'Arc and Braveheart in a little window in the bottom righ corner of my new iMac while surfing the net.
IMO, if you don't multitask you might as well Wintel


----------



## nkuvu (May 1, 2002)

So the only positive thing abot Macs is their ability to multi-task??  I think that's a load of hooey.

But while I'm posting, I _do_ multi-task, just not when watching movies.  The reason I watch movies is to turn off the brain for a while.  Similarly, if I am writing something I don't want the words of the movie to influence my thinking.


----------



## voice- (May 1, 2002)

No, it's not the _only_ thing, but it's one of the best pleasures ever, knowing that I can do a bunch of things at the same time and not have to worry about one of them crashing my system.

I watch movies to be entertained, same reason I browse these forums daily. I quite like doing both at the same time...


----------



## TommyWillB (May 3, 2002)

I only watch DVD's on my TV... and we have a small TV and my eyes ain't what they used to be.

I need the picture to be as big as I can get it...


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 5, 2002)

xbox forever... i like fullscreen personaly because whenever i watch a dvd on a labtop it drives me crazy with smallness and widescreenness of it, drives me nuts.


----------



## Izzy (May 6, 2002)

letterbox

Not only do I make sure that I'm not missing anything, it comes in handy when you wanna use subtitles.  Usually they fit right in the black bars if the movie is 2.35:1


----------

